# Flooding...



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL
Water jump?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Time for floaties!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha nice. I don't know about you but I'm starting to get a bit sick of this continuous rain.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

We have twenty odd horses out there. Let's hope we don't have to evacuate like last time!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Holy rainola!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Update: That entire paddock is now underwater.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

That looks like the type of place where I had Rodeo when I lived in WV!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

--All horses are safely moved into our jump arena--. Let's hope this rain doesn't continue to fall or they'll have to be moved off the grounds. 

From what I understand, some horses were stuck in quickly rising areas. Away from the herd, including my own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That's a lot of rain!! 

Hope those horses are okay :/


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoa! :shock:


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

wow ........ wow


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Due to water levels reaching to high (even our high ground). All horses were evacuated off the property.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

holy cow! That must be a pain in the rear however a great way to teach a horse to deal with water and puddles lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll upload a newer photo when I get home, our paddock is like a massive bowl and the entire thing is just underwater to the fenceline.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wasn't Australia, not sure if the area you live in, in a severe drought? Gee, when it rains it pours down under I guess. Where were the horses moved to? All to another stable or split up?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Wasn't Australia, not sure if the area you live in, in a severe drought? Gee, when it rains it pours down under I guess. Where were the horses moved to? All to another stable or split up?


They were moved to another stable as a group - there are twenty odd horses. Our president + my mother and several others just loaded them onto a truck and got them out.


----------



## xiamsvetlanax (Aug 8, 2011)

Holy crap! Imagine if that was snow!?! (for those in more Northern climates) 1" of rain= 1FT of snow! Glad your horses are ok!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Seem's they haven't been moved yet - due to issues with getting a truck in/they do not think the water will reach the paddock they are put into. I'm about to try and get down there.

This is about 4 hours ago.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

DAM! Thats a lot of water.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's some new tack for Chinga!!!




















Maddie's new riding ring










The jump photographer at the show at Maddie's barn












Sorry, trying for a little levity in what must be a horrible situation. I hope you don't have to evacuate and all goes well for you and Chinga. My thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Here's some new tack for Chinga!!!
> 
> Sorry, trying for a little levity in what must be a horrible situation. I hope you don't have to evacuate and all goes well for you and Chinga. My thoughts and prayers are with you!!


Allison, only issue with your plan...
Chinga's scared of puddles.. :lol:


Not anymore I guess.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Any luck moving them???

That's a crazy picture! It's like you have a lake in your backyard!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Maddie, don't you think that you took some rather extreme lengths to get Chinga water trained? Just asking......


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

They're still there.

IM SORRY ALLISON. I THOUGHT I TURNED THE TAP OFF.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

that is one funny picture


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont know if yall know about the flooding in Vermont after hurricane Irene, and it was really bad, houses were ripped from their foundations and brought down stream! It was horrific.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, that is an incredible amount of water! I hope everyone is staying safe and dry and hopefully the pasture will return to normal as soon as possible. Keep us updated!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think your mistaken...thats not a paddock. Thats a lake!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm going down now - who wants more photos?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I do, I do!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I dooo! I want to know how deep it is too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if I got any good ones! The threat is over though - so we took the water to our advantage and played in it


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL Good practise all round then ;D

How long do you reckon it wqill take to drain?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Apparently it drains pretty fast


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ready for pictures! And yay for water play!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

PICTURES STOP TEASING PLEASE

How warm is it down there? I'd go swimming


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Mango, do you have facebook! PM me, and I'll add you so you can see them.

We did go swimming in it. Was pretty gross - but fun!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

All the waters gone down now! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

How scary, lets hope for no repeat of last years QLD floods :/ 


Someone asked about the drought - we were in a severe drought for a number of years. A little background, basically most of the eastern states, and south australia, rely on the Murray River for water. Most of the farmer's irrigate from it, most of the suburban areas use it for household and industry water. By the time it gets to South Australia, only the salty 'hard' water is left and not much of it. I, unfortunately, am in South Australia, the 'sewer' of the Murray River. So during that drought, we were getting VERY nervous. The government spent an astronomical amount of money installing a desalination plant by the ocean, we had to wash our cars with a single bucket of water, gardens could only be watered with a watering can and water prices went through the roof. It was quite a nervous wait for the drought to break thats for sure.

During the drought, there were absolutely horrendous bushfires in one of the eastern states of Australia, many people were killed, whole towns burnt to the ground all across the state. It was terrible, terrible terrible terrible. 

Then last year, the drought well and truly broke. Poor Queensland got absolutely hammered with rain. They had a 'freak' flooding event. Many towns were washed away, even Brisbane, the capital city, was under water. Whole roads were picked up and moved by the water, huge buildings, fences etc. In one town, a literal 'tidal wave' of water move through and demolished the town, killing numerous occupants. 
So many lives were lost. Many videos came out of livestock and native animals trying to survive. One such video showed a cow, swimming towards a house and standing on the roof to get out of the water, it was THAT deep. 
Many horses and cattle were swimming for hours upon hours, in floodwaters brimming with debris - horrific injuries were incurred as a result, and many more deaths. 
Shortly after the waters started to recede, I tropical cyclone warning was issued and it was predicted to be one of the most destructive cyclones that Australia had ever experienced. Thankfully it lost power as it reached the shallow waters, though was still very destructive when it hit shore. 


Australia, a land of ever changing weather!!!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm having some serious deja vu of this time last year....

My sister wants to buy my horse floaties and possibly even an emergency life raft.

I'm just hoping that it won't get bad enough they let the **** out that's up from my pony club. We only just finished rebuilding from last year.

Glad that Chinga's safe though, hopefully you don't have to fully evacuate this year.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

DuffyDuck said:


> LOL
> Water jump?


AHAHAHA.
Really pretty though


----------

